# dump truck tail gate spreader?



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

To thoes that use one of these how do they work? all of the pictures that i have seen looks like you would dump all of the salt right past the salter. is there some feness that has to be used with it or do they flip up and replace the rear tail gate? I am looking at getting a f-450 this year and was debating between a tailgate mouned one or a v-box and was interested in the taigate mounted one because i could store it easier in the off seasons. If you have any pictures please share them with me. 

Thanks
Craig


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

i have one on my international 4700. The salt piles up against the tailgate over the spreader auger. The taller the tailgate the easier it is. Mine is 33 inches tall so it holds alot of salt. You just do not want to dump too much to the rear of the truck or the bed won't go down easily. Usually as soon as you feel the load slide you want to lower the bed. But you can close the top of the spreader and use the truck during the winter for hauling loads by flipping two levers and taking the spinner off.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

you want central hydro unit then. with central hydro you can run the salter and your plow . i have a friend that has an f-550 with C/H and he loves it. as far as spreading salt his spreading bolts on with 4 bolts ( ss buyers ) and 4 connections for hydro and one grease fitting. my v box has like 6 or 7
C/H is far better than a v box but if it goes down then the truck is useless

i would go with a C/H truck over a V box 
good luck '


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Undertailgate and central hydraulics. Its the only way to salt.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You can have a V box with central hydraulics, I have 2. They cost more and weigh more then a tailgate model. Your vision is also better with a tailgate salter. A V box will spread salt much faster then a tailgate, you don't have to keep raising the box to feed salt to the salter.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

cet;498818 said:


> You can have a V box with central hydraulics, I have 2. They cost more and weigh more then a tailgate model. Your vision is also better with a tailgate salter. A V box will spread salt much faster then a tailgate, you don't have to keep raising the box to feed salt to the salter.


I would have to dissagree. Unless your running a 8+ yard state style V box. A auger drive under tail gate with the dump bed running off the centrals will work faster than a hydro v box. You can get the bed to full tilt in under 10 seconds. Get the salt to slide back, drop bed and spreader for a good 5 to 10 mins, then do it again. Or just drive with the bed up at about 20 degrees. You can have the auger move more salt than the drag chain on a V box. As the auger has a faster speed. Along with the fact its got lots of moving parts, where the undertailer (not inlcuding the bed) has 2, auger and spinner.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think both would work well in some situations. I don't think salt would flow at 20 degrees, not well anyways. It you are salting properties that take more then 2 tons of salt then a tailgate would work well. A lot of my sites take less then 1,000 lbs. We drive in hit the switch and go. There is always salt there until empty. We also use one of the V boxes to fill salt bins. With the door fully open we can dump 1,000 lbs in less then 30 seconds. You can also buy V boxes with augers instead of drag chains if you think they move more salt.

They both will work but for us having electric hydraulic dump box which is slow the V box is much faster.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

cet;499439 said:


> I You can also buy V boxes with augers instead of drag chains if you think they move more salt.
> 
> They both will work but for us having electric hydraulic dump box which is slow the V box is much faster.


I know swenson makes V boxes with augers. Which would be the only way I would buy a V box. But that makes the price really jump up.

I would agree with the electric over hydraulic dump, yes a V is much faster. I know a few people who have bought those new truck craft undertailgates after seeing how fast my central hydro driven truck works. Thinking it will just be as fast, but in fact is very slow along with the major power drain on the truck. Its almost painfully slow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hydraulic V Boxes are the only way to go. A taigate salter to me is a PITA. Whats wrong with a bed chain, seems to me most of the roads everwhere are salted with a V-box style spreader. I see so many dumps with V-boxes in them because the guys got tired of the tailgate spreaders. My smallest place takes 2 ton, so a tailgate might work better on smaller properties but I don't think so. The one 8 yard V-Box I'm running is over 27 years old and still works like new. Augers are good but don't leave salt in them for very long or you will be shovelling, chains are better IMO.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry if i'm hyjacking but does anyone experience slow hydrolic flow when the temp gets really cold(0 deg), and then it'll speed up after about 20 minutes of running? o, i like v boxes too


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yes.. the fluid needs to warm up to flow better


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

itsgottobegreen;499375 said:


> I would have to dissagree. Unless your running a 8+ yard state style V box. A auger drive under tail gate with the dump bed running off the centrals will work faster than a hydro v box. You can get the bed to full tilt in under 10 seconds. Get the salt to slide back, drop bed and spreader for a good 5 to 10 mins, then do it again. Or just drive with the bed up at about 20 degrees. You can have the auger move more salt than the drag chain on a V box. As the auger has a faster speed. Along with the fact its got lots of moving parts, where the undertailer (not inlcuding the bed) has 2, auger and spinner.


I agree 100%. I love C/H tailgate spreaders.

Better visibilty.
Can haul more salt. (maybe not legally ) 
You can still haul other things than salt easier than removing a v box.
A simpler design generally speaking.
When raising the bed, on most 1 ton dump trucks the spinner can be low enough to throw the salt right underneath cars without even touching the paint.

With how much I like them, you think I would own one.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Jay brown;499929 said:


> sorry if i'm hyjacking but does anyone experience slow hydrolic flow when the temp gets really cold(0 deg), and then it'll speed up after about 20 minutes of running? o, i like v boxes too


We use a custom blended AW/ISO 15 or 10. The Agip plant isn't too far from us and this flows really well in cold temps.
Lon


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

For a different approach............


----------



## danmc (Jan 8, 2004)

This season i've used a conveyor fed v box (an old air flow), a snowex v box (which uses an auger to move the salt to the spinner and an under tailgate spreader (central hydraulic). the central hydraulic under tailgate spreader is by far the best. there are other benefits that were not mentioned. at the end of the storm when there's salt left in the body i just close the salter door , raise the bed and dump the salt. with the v boxes you have to run the salt out which can take quite a bit of time....


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow love the look of that tailgate spreader. Is it possible to lower the spinner, find it high. I would worry about damaging cars when driving by.


----------

